# Pictures of my wife's new haircut...c&c please



## brettmc (May 6, 2009)

My wife decided to get her hair cut so we had to take pics and send them to our family.  I thought that they came out pretty good, what do you think?
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (May 6, 2009)

> what do you think?


 
I think you are a lucky man being married to such a beautiful young woman!

And I think the photos are pretty good too. # 2 is definitely a winner.


----------



## Sherman Banks (May 6, 2009)

Nice work!  You've got the lighting really even and smooth.  The last looks a bit soft on the focus but they're definitely a good set.  One other thing and it's not major, but the gutter piping (?) in the background of the first two could be considered distracting, but it's really a small thing.  Great shots though.


----------



## Chairman7w (May 6, 2009)

LOL!!  Man, that was a funny thread title and I opened it with care!!  A thread with a name like that can wrong in a lot of ways fast!  LOL!

But alas, that's not the case here at all.  Beautiful model, great haircut, and fine photos!  Number 3's my favorite.


----------



## Gaerek (May 6, 2009)

I like #2, though they're all pretty good. As someone mentioned, it might be worth trying to clone out the rain gutter in the background though.


----------



## brettmc (May 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone, I will pass on the compliments to her.
I didn't notice the gutter pipes I'll have to take those out.


----------



## Corbin Lane (May 6, 2009)

Wow! My favorite is number 3 because the background does not really show the building/house and the background is not distracting at all. She is in a good spot and her hair is smooth.


----------



## paulpippin29 (May 6, 2009)

Wow!!!!! Jeez... I wish I could get results like these. Man, these are just great, all around, period. Could you possibly list out your equipment and settings used for these if not too much trouble? 

By the way, if you can take shots like these consistantly, you should be photographing for a living if you're not doing so already 

Thanks for posting man, really good pictures.


----------



## brettmc (May 6, 2009)

Thanks, I was trying my best to cover up the building in the background.  I thought that with a fairly shallow DOF it would help, but apparently not enough.


----------



## brettmc (May 6, 2009)

Thanks paulpippin for the great compliments, I used my nikon D40 along with my new 50mm 1.4 lens for these pics. 
Here's the EXIF data
#1 Focal Length: 50.0mm (35mm equivalent: 75mm...
Exposure Time: 0.0100 s (1/100)
Aperture: f/5.0
ISO Equiv.: 400

#2 Focal Length: 50.0mm (35mm equivalent: 75mm...
Exposure Time: 0.0100 s (1/100)
Aperture: f/5.0
ISO Equiv.: 400

#3 Focal Length: 50.0mm (35mm equivalent: 75mm...
Exposure Time: 0.0016 s (1/640)
Aperture: f/1.4
ISO Equiv.: 200

#4 Focal Length: 50.0mm (35mm equivalent: 75mm...
Exposure Time: 0.0016 s (1/640)
Aperture: f/1.4
ISO Equiv.: 200

I'm still pretty new at photography, I just started really getting into it this past year.  I read as much as I can and I frequent on here as often as possible picking up tips and tricks so that I'll hopefully can keep pumping them out.  Again thank you very much for the great compliments!


----------



## paulpippin29 (May 6, 2009)

Jeez..... I wish I could go as large as 1.4!!!!  <-- I crave that sort of aperture 

Ah, one day, I shall be able to afford a nicer lense. I'm a Canon guy, XSI to be exact, using the kit lense until further notice 

Anyway, I do appreciate the specs there, really do, and you're very welcome for the compliments, as they were both well earned, and deserved.

Looking forward to your next batch of images my friend, take care


----------



## Wedding92 (May 6, 2009)

I and my wife will go for the pic # 1. But if you combine after and before pic it would be a great idea..


----------



## inTempus (May 6, 2009)

Great pics and a beautiful wife.   

The two at f/1.4 are a little soft in the eyes (well, one eye anyway).  The f/5 pics look better IMHO.


----------



## captainkimo (May 6, 2009)

Your wife is pretty and sure has a great smile. I think the best photo in this set would be Photo #1 if only the headroom is not the big and the gutter pipe is taken out. Overall, you have a great set in there.


----------



## scooter2525 (May 7, 2009)

I like #2 the best. The eyes were captured great and her skin tone looks slightly warmer in that photo. I agree about the background being slightly distracting as others have said. Good work!


----------



## Photoadder (May 7, 2009)

Nice pics. Pretty wife man ;-)


----------



## pokopelo (May 7, 2009)

I don't mind the backgrond of the other ones that much, since subject is very well framed... but # 3 does it for me.. nice work


----------



## ANDS! (May 7, 2009)

The first one has a slight color cast to it.  The second one is cool.  The last two are lacking in contrast, but thats just my opinion.  You definitely underestimated the focus on that last shot.  Otherwise, good **** Charles.


----------



## brettmc (May 7, 2009)

Oh i didn't even notice how her left eye is blurry as opposed to her right eye.  I was in auto focus the whole time, is there a good way to make sure that I have primary focus on her eyes?


----------



## dolphin (May 7, 2009)

Very nice pictures!!! your wife is very pretty!!!


----------



## Gaerek (May 7, 2009)

brettmc said:


> Oh i didn't even notice how her left eye is blurry as opposed to her right eye.  I was in auto focus the whole time, is there a good way to make sure that I have primary focus on her eyes?



Since you were using such a wide aperture, your DOF was very narrow. When she's standing kinda tilted in relation to the camera, the DOF that you have isn't enough to keep both eyes in sharp focus. There's two ways to fix that:

1. Use a smaller aperture. It seems like with the f/5 shots had enough DOF, and you could probably go a bit wider than that even.

2. If you must have the f/1.4, you'll have to shoot with her eyes parallel to the plane of focus, if that makes sense. In other words, she'll need to be facing directly into the camera. Unfortunately, doing that would probably turn a great shot into an OK shot.

I hope that helps.


----------



## brettmc (May 7, 2009)

That makes sense.  I just got this lens and am still getting used to it.  I knew that my DOF would be really shallow, but i had no idea it would be THAT shallow.  Lesson learned


----------



## Overstanding (May 7, 2009)

I might of move forward a bit more to blur out the background more, but there still great shots. Nice work.


----------



## anubis404 (May 7, 2009)

Do you want me to CC the haircut or the picture? lol


----------



## brettmc (May 7, 2009)

lol, I was looking for more on the pictures rather than the haircut, but do what you wish


----------



## Saddlebreds4me (May 8, 2009)

Really beautiful work!  I agree with the others the light is very soft and even - I like them a lot - Nice job!


----------



## bestek (May 14, 2009)

i like #3 the best very beautiful wife.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 14, 2009)

I liked her hair long.  

1&2 are sharp, 3&4 are soft.  Depends on what you want to achieve.


----------



## Defy (May 14, 2009)

Overstanding said:


> I might of move forward a bit more to blur out the background more, but there still great shots. Nice work.



x2 

i like 3 the best but she needs to be one step farther away to blur everything!  Still great pictures.


----------



## SarahTomlin (May 14, 2009)

i LOVE the do......very nice.


----------



## Breanna (May 15, 2009)

Nice colors/light, and your wife is beautiful! Not a huge fan of the composition though, she feels too "cut off" at the shoulders. I think a full torso shot would have looked more natural, but still showed off her hair.


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (May 16, 2009)

I love the depth of field! Awesome shots.


----------

